# Girl fight!



## Cruentus (Jul 7, 2006)

Check out this old time girl fight. Not exactly bare knuckle, but kinda funny. That's what we look like when we fight... (lol DEFINATELY kidding!).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9bXTw0ID0g&search=old%20boxing


----------



## crushing (Jul 7, 2006)

That style looks familiar.  Oh yeah, I know where I've seen it.  NBA basketball players use it in their fights.  I thinks it's called 'Flailing Arms'?


----------



## Gemini (Jul 7, 2006)

Aw Mannn! Who won???

The one in the dark threw more, but the one in the light hit harder.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 7, 2006)

That was interesting.
Compare that with a modern boxing match, theres a huge difference in style.


----------



## Gemini (Jul 7, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> That was interesting.
> Compare that with a modern boxing match, theres a huge difference in style.


You mean like they don't wear dresses anymore?


----------



## matt.m (Jul 7, 2006)

priceless


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 8, 2006)

OMG ~ That was great. lol


----------



## green meanie (Jul 8, 2006)

VERY cool. Not what I was expecting at all. :asian:


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jul 25, 2006)

lol unusual and kinda funny


----------



## Kacey (Jul 25, 2006)

That was great... I don't usually seen the "spin and show your petticoats" manuever!


----------

